# Google- Genetic variation reduces susceptibility to irritable bowel syndrome - Nature.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Genetic variation reduces susceptibility to irritable bowel syndrome*
*Nature.com*
Genetic variation reduces susceptibility to *irritable bowel syndrome*. Researchers have investigated a variation in the gene that codes for a protein responsible for re-uptake of serotonin in the gut 1. They claim that this genetic variation reduces *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

